# Important notice for MCAT 2011



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Sallam guys ! 
Visit this link of UHS : http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/noteet2011.pdf 

UHS clarified all the confusions regarding MCAT 2011.
Now comments plz???


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Actually, their were a lot of confusions about MCAT 2011 !
Why UHS recommended various books?
Do fsc students need to study Alevel books & vice versa ??
& so on . .
those who will be giving MCAT 2011, its recommended to read above mentioned link located on UHS site under the heading : 
* Important notice for MCAT 2011.*


----------



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks mate.. yea that clarifies quite a few things..
what about this FSc and Non-FSc thing? is it gonna be two different entry tests specified for these two types of academic systems or just one?


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

anas91 said:


> Sallam guys !
> Visit this link of UHS : http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/noteet2011.pdf
> 
> UHS clarified all the confusions regarding MCAT 2011.
> Now comments plz???


Thanks!#happy


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanx
But I still have certain doubts regarding MCAT because one cannot trust UHS that they would only wholly follow the syllabus. UHS is unpredictable. IT is a pakistani system and not a CIE or Edexcel system that it would follow the guidelines laid by them. I believe we still need to cover everything to be on the safer side. A little hard work can bore us some good fruit. 
By the way, I wish good luck to everyone ...


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Salman_Khaliq said:


> thanks mate.. yea that clarifies quite a few things..
> what about this FSc and Non-FSc thing? is it gonna be two different entry tests specified for these two types of academic systems or just one?


Just one entry test will be conducted for both FSc and non FSc (students from boards other than locals, like Alevelz) . . this is what UHS mentioned on their website.


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

miss-areeba said:


> Thanx
> But I still have certain doubts regarding MCAT because one cannot trust UHS that they would only wholly follow the syllabus. UHS is unpredictable. IT is a pakistani system and not a CIE or Edexcel system that it would follow the guidelines laid by them. I believe we still need to cover everything to be on the safer side. A little hard work can bore us some good fruit.
> By the way, I wish good luck to everyone ...


definately agree . .
Itz after all 'University of harrassing students' #laugh !!
so one can't rely on them.


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

miss-areeba said:


> I wish good luck to everyone ...


Thnx#happy!


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

anas91 said:


> Thnx#happy!


 lol @ university of harassing students ... 

How is everyone preparing for MCAT ? Any guides please ? #dull


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

And I believe UHS in the above mentioned link has clearly spoken that this time too MCAT is going to favour FSC candidates which is again hard luck ! #dull 

" It is wrong to perceive that FSC students have to read non-FSC books or vice versa to be successful in the Entrance Test of 2011 ! " lol @ what UHS said ! 

Indirectly favoring their local examination boards


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

miss-areeba said:


> And I believe UHS in the above mentioned link has clearly spoken that this time too MCAT is going to favour FSC candidates which is again hard luck ! #dull
> 
> " It is wrong to perceive that FSC students have to read non-FSC books or vice versa to be successful in the Entrance Test of 2011 ! " lol @ what UHS said !
> 
> Indirectly favoring their local examination boards


I dont think, its like that . .
Havnt u noticed the word 'vice versa'?!
I think MCAT is going to be different this tym, as it will be a blend from syllabi of both streams of education; FSc & Non-FSc.#yes


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

I did notice " vice-versa" and that kept my hopes high #happy but don't you thinkit's a discrimination every time every year ... #sad
Last time non-FSc or A-level MCAT had 50 mcqs directly copied from FSc books ... 
So we really can expect anything ... and don't you think that the UHS would favour FSc candidates cos more than half of the candidates or 80% of applicants are from the FSc background. How could they favour something that goes against the FSc's ? *Point to note* majoriy is FSc and majority is always the authority !!!


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

miss-areeba said:


> I did notice " vice-versa" and that kept my hopes high #happy but don't you thinkit's a discrimination every time every year ... #sad
> Last time non-FSc or A-level MCAT had 50 mcqs directly copied from FSc books ...
> So we really can expect anything ... and don't you think that the UHS would favour FSc candidates cos more than half of the candidates or 80% of applicants are from the FSc background. How could they favour something that goes against the FSc's ? *Point to note* majoriy is FSc and majority is always the authority !!!


Basically Now it is clear and cut that there will be only one entry test for FSc and Non-FSc candidates.And as they said that we donot need to study A level books(being FSc student)!!!
But It is UHS!!everyone knows that they can do anything,During test we will not have the time to say that Is this from A level or FSc??
So i am still confused,either to prepare A level books or not???#confused


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

punjabian said:


> Basically Now it is clear and cut that there will be only one entry test for FSc and Non-FSc candidates.And as they said that we donot need to study A level books(being FSc student)!!!
> But It is UHS!!everyone knows that they can do anything,During test we will not have the time to say that Is this from A level or FSc??
> So i am still confused,either to prepare A level books or not???#confused


That's the logic and that's the point I am talking about ! Since I am in A-levels it's difficult for me to study FSc books, and I can suggest you that do A-level mcq papers of all the years, hope that will help #happy
I am an A-level student, if you have any problem doing them I can help you out #yes


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

miss-areeba said:


> That's the logic and that's the point I am talking about ! Since I am in A-levels it's difficult for me to study FSc books, and I can suggest you that do A-level mcq papers of all the years, hope that will help #happy
> I am an A-level student, if you have any problem doing them I can help you out #yes


Thank You so much!!#happy 
But i think we should face problem only in those chapters or topics that are m0re elaborated in either FSc or in A level!
Means in one it is of 3 pages and in other of 10 pages!
Like chapter of biology ENZYMES!


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

And what about INFORMATIVE mcqs?
All are given in these mcq books?


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

try to clear out your concepts, that's what the A-level section would want you to do so ...


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

miss-areeba said:


> try to clear out your concepts, that's what the A-level section would want you to do so ...


okay Thanks!#happy


----------



## abdullah9112 (Jan 19, 2011)

can you please tell me what are dates of entry test


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

anas91 said:


> I dont think, its like that . .
> Havnt u noticed the word 'vice versa'?!
> I think MCAT is going to be different this tym, as it will be a blend from syllabi of both streams of education; FSc & Non-FSc.#yes


Please read the forum rules. Typing like this^ is not allowed.


----------



## SuperGirl (Feb 17, 2011)

so does anyone know the MCAT DATE?


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

army medical college comes under uhs? And for that too we need to go through the alevel and fsc both?


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey is it true that MCAT will be in September????#roll 
I have heared on express news but there is nothing on UHS website!#dull


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah itz ; InshaAllah mcat will be after fsc result . . :happy:

itz mentioned on pmdc website under the heading :

*For admission in 2011-2012 session and beyond.*


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

anas91 said:


> Yeah itz ; InshaAllah mcat will be after fsc result . . :happy:
> 
> itz mentioned on pmdc website under the heading :
> 
> *For admission in 2011-2012 session and beyond.*


#sad #sad #sad


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

can anyone please tell which books did the uhs mention??


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

axa19 said:


> can anyone please tell which books did the uhs mention??


for this, read the first page of this thread #eek.!


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

i just read the 1st page...i just want to know the names of the books UHS mentioned and i certainly didn't find them there!!


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

u can find them on UHS website under the head ;

SYLLABUS & MODEL PAPER FOR ENTRANCE TEST 2011.


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

i am sorry but i didn't find it there!!i really want to know the names of the books.please if you could mention them in your post i will be highly grateful!


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

here is the list of recommended books ;

Biology :
1. Biology part 1 & 2 (punjab text book board)
2. Bio (A level) by Mary Jones, Richard Fosbery, Dennis Taylor, Jennifer Gregory;
endorsed by University of Cambridge International examinations.
3. Biology by Mike Boyle & Kathryn Senior.
4. Biological science by D.J Taylor, N.P.O Green, G.W.Stout, Editor : R.Soper .
5. Advanced Biology principles & Applications by C.J.Clegg & D.G.Mackean.
6. Biology priciples & processes by Robert, Reiss & Monger.

similarly for chemistry & physics, visit the following links respectively ;

PakMed Info Blog: Punjab Chapter: Part 12 of 32 -- Structure of Entrance Test - CHEMISTRY - Structure of Syllabus -- Recommended Books and Chemistry Table of Specifications for FSc and Non-FSc Candidates: UHS Syllabus and Model Papers for Entrance Te

PakMed Info Blog: Punjab Chapter: Part 05 of 32 -- Structure of Entrance Test - PHYSICS - Recommended Books and Table of Specifications for FSc and Non-FSc Candidates: UHS Syllabus and Model Papers for Entrance Test (Entry Test, MCAT) 2011 for Admiss


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

if dere is still any problem in finding books, m here to help . !
:happy:


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks alot!!


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

punjabian said:


> Hey is it true that MCAT will be in September????#roll
> I have heared on express news but there is nothing on UHS website!#dull


Yeah according to this thread, it IS on 13th September, 2011...
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ds-admissions-2011-12-has-been-announced.html

I'm just hoping this is right...because at least its NOT in July #angry 

:happy:


----------

